# Disabling Power Steering on '91 240SX



## snunes (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I have a leak in power steering lines to rear wheels (HICAS) and don't want to invest in getting it fixed. I brought car into Mechanic to explore options and discuss disabling power steering. Mechanic indicated that there was no way to disable power steering and advised topping up fluids. I don't want to do this as leak is large and topping up would be equivalent to pouring fluid directly to ground. 

I've seen references to disabling the power steering in previous posts but no specifics on how to do this. Can anyone provide details on disabling the power steering?

- I can let the system run dry, but would the pump burn out?
- I asked mechanic about removing power steering belt, but he indicated that belt also drives the engine fan, so not a good idea.

Thanks in advance for your input.

Sergio


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

snunes said:


> Hi, I have a leak in power steering lines to rear wheels (HICAS) and don't want to invest in getting it fixed. I brought car into Mechanic to explore options and discuss disabling power steering. Mechanic indicated that there was no way to disable power steering and advised topping up fluids. I don't want to do this as leak is large and topping up would be equivalent to pouring fluid directly to ground.
> 
> I've seen references to disabling the power steering in previous posts but no specifics on how to do this. Can anyone provide details on disabling the power steering?
> 
> ...



my car was running dry PS pump for about 3 months.....than i istalled the lines i was missing and put fluid.....worked on the spot.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

disconnect the lines from the power steering pump and from the rack and pinion...very simple.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

1. Remove the Pump and all its components. Then buy an electric fan and free up some horsepower!  


2. Or do like nosdelux said Just disconnet the lines from the pump and rack and pinion.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

im also in the process of disabling my power steering on my 93 ka24de . the same belt that runs the power steering also runs the manual cooling fan thats connected to the water pump pulley. ive cut the belt and drained the sytem , because its sunday the parts store is closed so i cant get a belt to run around the water pump/fan pulley but i think that will work just fine. does anyone know the size of the belt im going to need for just the waterpump/fan pulley???


----------

